# dogtra e-collar ?'s



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

My dog is on her third year of hunting and I have been borrowing my brothers tri tronics g2 80 collar from day one and now he needs the collar back. I have been looking into the dogtra collers but I am hung up on whether I should stay with tri tronics due to the fact that I use the tone button and it has worked but from what I understand is that dogtra uses a vibrating pager or does it also have a tone pager? my dog is also sensitive so I think that the wide range of levels on the dogtra would be good for her. has anyone made the transition from tri tronics to dogtra on an already trained dog? Both collars seem to be good quality collers and priced almost the same. any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have owned a tritronics g2 and dogtra2002 nic. both are lower end models that either companies offer. so in terms of the low end collars I like the dogtra better but if I had the money I would buy one of the high end tritronics models.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

why would you go with one of the tri tronics high end models?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

IMO the quality is great, and I really like the bigger remote and the 3 button control. I find it hard to use the small dogtra and tri g2 models with gloves on.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

All I use is Dogtra...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm a Tritronics guy. I think either dogtra or TT are both equally fine, I like how the TT fits in my hand when running a dog. If i was going to buy one just for hunting i probably would get a smaller Dogtra.


----------



## motherducker (Oct 6, 2009)

I would stick to whatever you are used to. The Tritonics are great collars, and Dogtra makes a great collar as well. I use a Dogtra 1900NCP for my lab and I really like the collar, but I used Tritronics for years and I never had a problem with them. The only advice I have on collars is stay far,far away form Innotek, JUNK!!.. I watched a lab come back from a water retrieve and damn near drowned because the collar acted up and shocked that dog all the way in and the remote wouldn't do a thing, even when we turned it off it kept stimulating. NO GOOD!


----------

